# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Veranderingen basispakket 2010 (NL)

## Luuss0404

Wat verandert er per 1 januari 2010?

*Veranderingen in het basispakket in 2010 zijn:*
* Hulpmiddelen
De maximale vergoeding voor pruiken gaat omhoog van  294 naar  374. Losse voorzetkamers, om vernevelde geneesmiddelen in te ademen, vallen in 2010 onder de basisverzekering. Heeft u het obstructieve slaapapneusyndroom (OSAS)? Dan krijgt u ook het Mandibulair Repositie Apparaat (MRA) vergoed. U krijgt geen MRA voor het verminderen van snurken.
* Geneesmiddelen
In 2010 verdwijnt het geneesmiddel acetylcysteïne uit het basispakket. Het middel heeft onvoldoende gunstig effect op mensen met chronisch obstructief longlijden (COPD).
* Dyslexie
Behandeling van ernstige dyslexie bij kinderen die op 1 januari 2010 7, 8 of 9 jaar zijn, zit in het basispakket. In 2009 gold dat alleen voor kinderen van 7 en 8 jaar.
Het eigen risico is per 1 januari 2010 verhoogd naar 165 euro. In 2009 was dat 155 euro. De compensatie van het eigen risico, voor bepaalde groepen chronisch zieken, is verhoogd naar 54 euro.
*Waar vind ik onafhankelijke informatie over zorgverzekeringen?*
KiesBeter.nl biedt onafhankelijke informatie over zorg en gezondheid. Op de site kunt u zorgpolissen, maar ook ziekenhuizen en andere instellingen vergelijken. KiesBeter.nl is een initiatief van het ministerie van VWS.
Bron; www.minvws.nl

*Wijzigingen Basisverzekering*
Per 1 januari 2010 gaat er het nodige veranderen aan de vastgestelde basisverzekering. Hieronder vindt u de belangrijkste wijzigingen:
* Vergoeding van pruiken wordt verhoogd naar  383 per pruik;
* Vergoeding van de snurkbeugel;
* Vergoeding van de inhalator (gebruikt door COPD-patiënten);
* Vergoeding van max. 3 IVF-pogingen per zwangerschap (hier was onduidelijkheid over, waardoor mensen dachten dat het 3 pogingen in totaal was);
* Het geneesmiddel Acetylcysteïne, een slijmverdunner, wordt vanaf volgend jaar niet meer vergoed vanuit het basispakket;
* Het eigen risico wordt verhoogd met  10 en komt uit op  165 per jaar per verzekerde.
Bron; www.informatieziektekosten.nl

*Met ingang van 2010 vinden er weer wijzigingen plaats in het basispakket van de zorgverzekering:*
Uitbreiding basispakket van de zorgverzekering;
- Een orgaantransplantatie buiten de Europese Unie/EER wordt alleen nog onder voorwaarden vergoed.
- Er is duidelijker omschreven wat er rond IVF wel en niet vergoed wordt vanuit de basisverzekering.
- De snurkbeugel wordt voortaan onder voorwaarden vergoed bij de behandeling van obstructief slaap apneu syndroom.
Beperking van het basispakket van de zorgverzekering / Vervallen vergoedingen basisverzekering;
- Het persoonsgebonden budget vervalt vanuit de basisverzekering (vanuit de AWBZ geen wijziging).
- geen vergoeding meer voor de slijmoplosser acetylcysteïne. Dit is middel wordt onder andere gebruikt bij de behandeling van bijvoorbeeld chronische bronchitis en longemfyseem (COPD).
Stijging verplicht eigen risico;
Vanaf 1 januari 2010 gaat het verplichte eigen risico omhoog met  10. Het nieuwe verplichte eigen risico wordt  165 per verzekerde per jaar.
Bron;www.zorgverzekering-informatie.nl

Per zorgverzekeraar zijn er verschillende wijzigingen in de aanvullende pakketten en de premies...

----------

